# Audio City



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Help!!! I am out o' halloween money so I downloaded Audio City to make sounds for my haunt. I spent hours and made a great sound. Yesterday when i went to burn it for my cd player, I discovered it saved into about 60 snippets... HELP! I dont know what I am doing and I need Help. IM pretty much frustrated now cuz I dont remember how I made the first on in the first place

I need a 15 min lab
15 min Witch
15 min gravyard....

So I can loop them. 

Could someone please give me instructions or better yet a link to these. I dont have much time left....


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Hellrazor, I couldn't find any information about an Audio City program, so I am going to assume you're using Audacity.

Audacity saves the file you're working on in a proprietary file, which consists of small snippets just like you described.
What you need to do is do an export mpeg, then you can save it all merged together.
To do this, you do need to have the LAME encoder. You may already have it, if not you can choose a download site at http://www-users.york.ac.uk/~raa110/audacity/lame.html

I will rely on others to help you otherwise, since I haven't played around with it too much yet. HTH


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Hellrazor, Are you using Audacity?
If so I can help ya, I use audacity all the time

Like michigal said you need the LAME encoder, I think audacity may have it installed by default (I dont recall). Once its setup you can either export the whole project as a MP3, or by selecting the data you want in the inteface you can select "export selection as MP3".


----------

